# York Invitational Mini-meet



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for everyone who came out to the York Invitational Mini meet.
Alot of fun, hanging out, listening, tuning and building cars.
started at 930 and the last person just left.

not so great weather, but that didnt stop the fun and good food.
Thanks to Chef Howard for the gourmet meal on the grill.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Had an awesome time!!! Great way to spend a ****ty weather day, and thanks for the shyte tune. ;-)


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh we also did Judge training as well. Good times


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry i couldnt make it mic.

i was in north carolina.

any pics from your get together?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got back to Pottstown from the 1st annual YIMM. Nice to meet up with you guys and the tunes were great. Thanks to the Chef for manning up and cooking for us. Thanks to Mic for hosting and doing some tuning. The P99 is a challenge to say the least. He looked like he just ran a marathon when he finally came out of the truck.

Next time you're going to Wal-Mart be sure and get some spade connectors. Blue? Clear?

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

req said:


> sorry i couldnt make it mic.
> 
> i was in north carolina.
> 
> any pics from your get together?


I have a few but I'll need the permission from the guilty parties before I post...LOL

Chuck


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times. Nice meeting everyone as well.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

The 'mini' meet


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL....Mike's XB looks kinda small next to my truck....LOL 


Chuck


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

mic, did somone bust out your window?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

No. He was keeping the rain out while doing a speaker install.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> LOL....Mike's XB looks kinda small next to my truck....LOL
> 
> 
> Chuck


It would probably fit in the bed.:laugh:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

And all the other cars are behind and around. Shoulda brought a camera


----------

